# Autoglym rep



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

Does anybody know the rep for Autoglym in Glasgow ( south side)?

Also what’s your thoughts on autoglym autogloss rinse?

Thanks.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Scotia Solutions should be your rep-

01382 525786
[email protected]


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^ Thanks Scotie, those details are current and correct. 

As for our thoughts on Autogloss Rinse, some what predictably we would say that we like it. It dilutes down extremely well and does its job of repelling water to speed up the drying process extremely well. It also adds a little gloss too. It is very easy to apply via a hand spray. 

However, now that we have Coat-It we would say we prefer that. It does need applying with a pressure washer, but if that isn't a problem you will benefit from a really durable, water repellent coating, that outlasts and out performs Autogloss Rinse. 

If you have any questions, ask here, or speak to your rep.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I’ve used autogloss rinse in the past but I agree with Autoglym, Coat it of Polar Seal is way better the gloss level is amazing and it’s so easy to use it feels like cheating. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Scotie said:


> Scotia Solutions should be your rep-
> 
> 01382 525786
> [email protected]


Thanks.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> ^^^ Thanks Scotie, those details are current and correct.
> 
> As for our thoughts on Autogloss Rinse, some what predictably we would say that we like it. It dilutes down extremely well and does its job of repelling water to speed up the drying process extremely well. It also adds a little gloss too. It is very easy to apply via a hand spray.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I phoned Scotia who said that Andrew Watt in Glasgow could supply me these products,

I phoned Andrew Watt and he had no idea of both auto gloss rinse or coat it and has told me to look online !

I was told by a friend that there's normally a van full of products that comes to his house, is this not right ?


----------

